
Frequently Asked Watch Questions on Amazon Forum - kanche
http://www.amazon.com/forum/watches/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2L5KU4X1FHGX3&cdThread=Tx25M06QQ4MOO83
======
kanche
Links mentioned in the first post don't work. Scroll down to see them :)

